# Some of the Best FREE training Info I have seen



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Congrats to Mike, I know you will do very well.

Some great vids 1-7

http://michaelellisschool.com/index.htm


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

If anyone is looking for a great explanation of the theory behind marker based training, this is one of the best I've seen . Thanks for posting the videos. I'm video lazy but this makes me want to see more.

Terrasita


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Michael Ellis does it best! 
These short videos will go in my "bookmark" section and the videos will be going in my library as they come out.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I _really_ like part 4 where he talks about teaching the dog to learn how to turn the pressure off.


----------



## Neil Borsato (May 22, 2009)

Wow, as a newb I found those to be some of the most helpful videos I've seen so far.
Bookmarked as well :-D Thanks for the link.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Neil Borsato said:


> Wow, as a newb I found those to be some of the most helpful videos I've seen so far.
> Bookmarked as well :-D Thanks for the link.


FYI

These videos were originally posted on the Leerburg website and I believe all/most are excerpts from the recently released first Mike Ellis DVD "The Power of Training with Food" part of a new Mike Ellis series from Leerburg. The first DVD is almost four hours long and at $65 is a bargain. Lots of great information if you are even thinking about using OC in your training. The only thing that keeps them from being perfect it that there is a little too much Ed Frawley comments and "explanations" instead of just Mike Ellis


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't want to hear Ed explain Mike's stuff, I want to hear MIKE explain Mikes stuff.

I remember some of the old video's he had out, he just voiced over what the seminar givers were saying and put in his two cents, which quite frankly, he was massively unqualified to do.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

They are excellent videos. I'm really glad Michael is "going for it" with this endeavor. You gotta wonder though, in all fairness, maybe Ed did have that extra push to get the video stuff off the ground. Maybe not. ? Whatever the case, I'm glad it's all a go.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Michele McAtee said:


> They are excellent videos. I'm really glad Michael is "going for it" with this endeavor. You gotta wonder though, in all fairness, maybe Ed did have that extra push to get the video stuff off the ground. Maybe not. ? Whatever the case, I'm glad it's all a go.


It's a pretty good partnership, I'd say. 

I have the first one (Power of Training with Food) and can't wait for the second one.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I don't want to hear Ed explain Mike's stuff, I want to hear MIKE explain Mikes stuff.
> 
> I remember some of the old video's he had out, he just voiced over what the seminar givers were saying and put in his two cents, which quite frankly, he was massively unqualified to do.


 
The music that keeps playing at the beginning of each vid makes me want to chuck my speakers across the room.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Meng Xiong said:


> The music that keeps playing at the beginning of each vid makes me want to chuck my speakers across the room.



HAHAHAHAHA! I had forgotten, but I remember every time I start up a new DVD. I hate that music he is using. :lol:


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! I had forgotten, but I remember every time I start up a new DVD. I hate that music he is using. :lol:


Me too... hate it. But the videos are great!

Edit: The Michael Ellis videos are great. I only own one DVD that I purchased from Leerburg. Don't know what the others are like. I also really like Ivan Balabanov's videos... He does have some free video clips on his Train Per View website.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Well, having viewed Frawley's version of marker training and seen all the huge mistakes, I'd find him particularly annoying. I love Ellis' style. At first I thought his school was sorta set up like The Dog House but John Joe individual can go for the seminars and training. The only bad part is he's in CA.

Terrasita


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> The only bad part is he's in CA.
> Terrasita


Ah, but what better excuse for a reason to go? I <3 CA!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Michele McAtee said:


> Ah, but what better excuse for a reason to go? I <3 CA!


Yeah, total drag ... it's more than an hour's drive for me!


:razz:


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Meng Xiong said:


> The music that keeps playing at the beginning of each vid makes me want to chuck my speakers across the room.


I was on the phone talking to someone about the videos when I first started to watch them. They hadn't seen them yet so I had to play the intro for them because they wanted to know what the he!! I was listening to LOL

The videos are great, the music not so much.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Question I get the leerburg catalouge and having the "building drive and focus" w/ bernard flinks dvd from leerburg. 

1) Is Bernard a worthy trainer to learn from
2) is Ed Frawley a bonified PetSmart of the working dog world?

Thank you for the Mike Ellis Link I did see him on the frawley site. Saved this to the favorites as well.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jason Hammel said:


> Question I get the leerburg catalouge and having the "building drive and focus" w/ bernard flinks dvd from leerburg.
> 
> 2) is Ed Frawley a bonified PetSmart of the working dog world?
> 
> Thank you for the Mike Ellis Link I did see him on the frawley site. Saved this to the favorites as well.


2. No

That new series (or at least Volume I, Power of Food, the first one out) is really good. JMHO.



P.S. I assume that "PetSmart of the working dog world" is not a good thing. :lol:

Just reminding everyone that one of the founding rules of this board was and still is that there is no bashing of Ed Frawley/Leerburg. Many folks came to this board from LB and a few were angry at Ed's abrasive manner, so Admin decided that to keep the board on track, it would be decided right up front that this would not be a bash-Frawley board.

Let's stick to the DVD. 

Thanks!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jason Hammel said:


> 1) Is Bernard a worthy trainer to learn from


Absolutely......


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

IMO, you'll be better off seeing bernard work dogs, hear his training protocol/logic for each dog, THEN go to your local club and ust shut up and watch the helper.

Flinks knows dogs, knows how to work them individually. wish he lived in NE instead of germany....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann freier said:


> IMO, you'll be better off seeing bernard work dogs, hear his training protocol/logic for each dog, THEN go to your local club and ust shut up and watch the helper.
> 
> Flinks knows dogs, knows how to work them individually. wish he lived in NE instead of germany....


I've been to one Flinks seminar 6-7 yrs ago. Every single dog/handler team that came on the field had their problems solved in a matter of mins.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I've been to one Flinks seminar 6-7 yrs ago. Every single dog/handler team that came on the field had their problems solved in a matter of mins.


I attended a Flinks seminar in New Mexico about the same time
I really liked the way he worked my Dobermann, but was VERY disappointed with his comments about a friends young Malinois.
Bernhard really disrespected the dog that went on to be
both Schutzhund and Ring titled.
Ed Frawley was also at this seminar. It is interesting (at least to me  ) that Ed is saying a lot of the same things about
Mike Ellis now that he said about Bernhard then. "I've been around dog training for 100 years and X is the best trainer I've ever seen" There was also a Bernhard Flinks "series" that
wasn't completed. Supposedly because Flinks wasn't happy with his share of the profits.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Did you say that out loud Thomas ?? Naughty naughty.


----------



## Jason Sidener (Nov 8, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> There was also a Bernhard Flinks "series" that
> wasn't completed. Supposedly because Flinks wasn't happy with his share of the profits.


For the record it was not about "his share of the profits".


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Jason Sidener said:


> For the record it was not about "his share of the profits".


Ok, you already said too much, tell more.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lets NOT! Plain and simple!


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> 2. No
> 
> That new series (or at least Volume I, Power of Food, the first one out) is really good. JMHO.
> 
> ...


 
Yea sorry it was not my intention to be offensive at all or bash or belittle him. I guess it came out a little wrong. The intention behind my question was my way of trying to figure out who is competent to listen to in the beginings of my training. I apologize if it came out offensive.


----------

